# This is our Aussie Gang..!!!



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

OK I'd like to kick start this Aussie section with a few photos of my clan...
We're situated down in Adelaide... :wave:...

So why not add your Aussie Retrievers here as well, It'll be like a Party... 

#1... Mattie... She always has this serious look..!!!









#2... Mattie...









#3... Mattie...









#4... Mattie...









#5... Maccers...









#6... Maesie...









Oh, and although she's not a GR (guess the black fur and big round eye's are a giveaway), but she is our new arrival and part of this group after we lost our other girl Mollie.
Hope you don't mind me including her... 

Meg...
#7...


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

beautiful dogs and kitty soxOZ!!

Here are Marshall and Napoleon....

I will going to beautiful Adelaide in December to see Bon Jovi...cant wait!..


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Always51 said:


> beautiful dogs and kitty soxOZ!!
> Here are Marshall and Napoleon....
> I will going to beautiful Adelaide in December to see Bon Jovi...cant wait!..


Hey thanks, you have a lovely pair there... 
You must really love Bon Jovi to make the trip over...  
Hope it's a good one for you...


----------



## lovesgoldies (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Guys

Beautiful dogs soxOZ and Always 51.

This is Bentley - our first Golden Retriever and absolutely gorgeous! (Having problems uploading pics to this post, but have a couple of pics in my album.)

We do have 3 cats also which I haven't got round to loading pics of at the moment - will do soon.

Good to catch up with some Aussie Golden owners. I've found this to be a great site so far..


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww lovesgoldies..Bentley is really cute!! are you North or South of the river?..only a Perth person would get that...lol 

and soxOz.. I REALLY love Bon Jovi ( should I say that? lol) and am devo that they are not coming to Perth..so Adelaide it is!!!


----------



## Jayden (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey!! From Melbourne here!! 

All the photos I've seen so far of all your dogs (and cats haha) are so cute!!! 
My partner and I recently got our first golden, Polo. He is 10 weeks old today!!

I've attached some pics!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

lol Jayden...you found an aussie thread!! welcome again!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey another golden owner from Melbourne here...my ollie is 9 months old and is my first golden


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Stefan love the pic of Ollie with the footy!!


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Haha yeh it's a good one, thanks  everyone's got such good looking goldens...any more Aussies out there???


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Hannah_Leo (Nov 22, 2011)

Leo and I are from Tasmania he will be two years old in July this year. He is so much fun and I can't imagine life without him or my other dog Milney


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi from Sydney, Seven Hills for those that know it, we have a lovely Golden named Meeka. She's ten months old now. She's doing well with her obedience training but loves to play with other dogs so much she sometimes doesn't do as she's told. 
Wouldn't change her though, always happy, super alert an all round great girl






in her pool during the past summer













watching "Best in Show" at the Royal Easter Show


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hannah_Leo said:


> Leo and I are from Tasmania he will be two years old in July this year. He is so much fun and I can't imagine life without him or my other dog Milney


Is Milney a Cavalier King Charles? Looks like a sweet faced Blenheim. I have a black and tan (see sig pic below).


----------



## Hannah_Leo (Nov 22, 2011)

Milney is a Cavalier King Charles X. When I first got him I was told he was crossed with a Silky Terrier but the last time I went to the vet she told me she thought he might have been crossed with a Brittany Spaniel. So I'm not really sure what he is crossed with.


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi everyone I just wondered how many Aussies know about this forum as I am pretty sure that the members Golden Retriever Club of Victoria do not know about this great site.

I know a couple of the members so I will be passing on the details to them as it would be good to get a few more Aussies on here.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm in sydney, the shire (yes you know what I'm talking about if your from sydney!). Bear is 13 months old and I'm getting a little girl in a few months time. Ok, I just have to show off my 'little' guy now so BEAR with me....



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW..!!! Just loving all these Aussie Golden's. Keep them coming, even if you posted, lets see more of your beautiful Aussie Pooches..!!!.
I'll have to post a few more shots of my gang, but will have to be later as it's just turning 12:30am, and my eyes are telling me that they want to close for the night...


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Totally loving the Goldens from Down Under keep them come please!! 

Here's my little Irish Golden!






































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bailey bear who was your breeder? Your dog looks EXACTLY the same as bear down to the facial expressions. My husband thought it was him!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh sorry bailey bear I just realised my mistake haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

They still may be related Katduf


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Bailey bear who was your breeder? Your dog looks EXACTLY the same as bear down to the facial expressions. My husband thought it was him!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol yeah it's crazy how much they look alike maybe a distant cuz! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

Always51 - how much do our Goldens look alike - almost a mirror image. I think that Aussie Goldens have wonderful heads. It is very are to find a dog that is really golden. All of the dogs I see around here are cream (blonde) . Our Meeka has light gold ears but at 10 months she is still very light in colour. Is that true all over Australia ?









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Always51 said:


> They still may be related Katduf


This is true they just might be a distant cuz or something






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bailey bear he looks so naughty...love that!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Heathhanly said:


> Always51 - how much do our Goldens look alike - almost a mirror image. I think that Aussie Goldens have wonderful heads. It is very are to find a dog that is really golden. All of the dogs I see around here are cream (blonde) . Our Meeka has light gold ears but at 10 months she is still very light in colour. Is that true all over Australia ?


 How funny is that Heathhanly? My hubby just came in and had a look and swore your Meeka WAS Napoleon!!...(cute arent they ?  )most the dogs here are a mixture..some dark gold ( tho none are reddish like some of the American ones) and very pale cream...Napoleon never changed colour from a puppy and he will be 2 in June , so I think he will stay this way..


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

so heres a couple more of Napoleon,


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

. Sorry, couldn't help myself!! i love seeing pics of everyone's babies. When were they born? Bear was born 24th feb 2012. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww Katduf..lovely pix


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Bailey bear he looks so naughty...love that!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol She is one spoilt girl, but sure why have them if you're not going to ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)

*Rexy from Adelaide*

13 y.o. Rexy with 15 y.o. Amber (American Cocker Spaniel) and Lilly the cat 

Even though he suffers from arthritis and problems with weight still loves to play with my son's collie pup


----------



## echucajade (Apr 12, 2013)

How do I post photos of my GR ?? I don;t have a website or URL, just pics from my Computer - Thanks in Advance


----------



## Tangles (Jul 2, 2012)

echucajade said:


> How do I post photos of my GR ?? I don;t have a website or URL, just pics from my Computer - Thanks in Advance


Hi, after pressing "post reply" just scroll down to "manage attachments" then hit "browse" buttons to find your pics and then upload.
Cheers.


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

Baileybear - love the photo of your dog sitting on your(?) lap. Meeka loves to get up on the lounge - worlds biggest lap dog


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Daisyandme (Apr 28, 2013)

Im from Victoria with Daisy:wave:


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

too cute Daisyandme..


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Heathhanly said:


> Baileybear - love the photo of your dog sitting on your(?) lap. Meeka loves to get up on the lounge - worlds biggest lap dog
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yeah she is a wee dote, all she wants to do is cuddle! That's my Hubby in that shot. 

Here is one of Bailey and myself on a wee country Bike ride. It's the only way to tire her out, (And even then, she is not really lol)









Look at the wee face, badness looking at you lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, I'm about to add to our Aussie family forum... She's coming home in about 8 weeks and I can't wait. However there is dissention in the household over names...Bindi, or Indiana (which will be shortened to Indie).






. We already have Bear






, who has a huge personality and is full of mischief









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Well, I'm about to add to our Aussie family forum... She's coming home in about 8 weeks and I can't wait. However there is dissention in the household over names...Bindi, or Indiana (which will be shortened to Indie).
> View attachment 184130
> . We already have Bear
> View attachment 184138
> ...


Ahhhh that's great news I like Bindi best


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I loooovve Indi - was a top runner on my wish list of names 
Bindi reminds me of Bindi Irwin.

How exciting!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Doug said:


> I loooovve Indi - was a top runner on my wish list of names
> Bindi reminds me of Bindi Irwin.
> 
> How exciting!


 I like Indi too!..and the same about Bindi Irwin..lol  

you are going to have one cute pup Katduf!! and I love Bears smiley fangs...


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

**** you bindi irwin, you stole my good dog name. I liked bindi but husband can't stand BI so he said no way. I didn't relate the name back to her so I loved it but I feeling I may be beginning to cave....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh, I didn't write THAT word, it was what I thought an everyday innocent word which has been censored and looks like something it's not. Sorry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenBoyHeathcliff (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi! Our boy Heathcliff was born in March of 2012 he is just amazing. He seems to be getting darker as he gets older.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Goldenboy, where in Aus are you? Heathcliffe looks like he has a TONNE of personality!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

For Sydney Golden owners The Golden Retriever Club is having a show at THE BLACKTOWN DOG GROUNDS, OWEN ST, GLENDENNING, includes obedience trials. Starts at 9:00. Could be a great opportunity to have a look at some beautiful dogs ! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GoldenBoyHeathcliff (Jun 18, 2012)

We're in Melbourne. We got him from a breeder out near Warrigal.


----------



## Jess1991 (May 13, 2013)

*New to this forum *

Hey all! 

I am new to this forum as you may all know  I have a 2 year old Golden Retriever, his name is Tayo, I need help with choosing an appropriate food for him... His currently on Royal Canin (Breeders specific) and have noticed he has been putting on weight. I currently give him one meal at night time (3 cups) would giving him 2 meals a day make a difference? So say 1 1/2 cup in the morning and 1 1/2 cup of a night time? Or should I just change his food all together? I was thinking either pro plan weight management or Holistic Select. Any advice would be much appreciated! 



Tayo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome. Tayo is beautiful. 

You might want to cut him back to 1 cup in the a.m., one cup in the p.m. instead of changing foods as long as he's not having any problems with it other than gaining weight. 

When my boy was around 2.5, I cut him back to only 2 cups a day. He maintains his weight between 73-75 lbs., he's 4 now. He's eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and stomach, he's very active too.

Don't forget to take into consideration the calories he gets from any treats.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Jess1991 said:


> I am new to this forum as you may all know  I have a 2 year old Golden Retriever, his name is Tayo, I need help with choosing an appropriate food for him...
> His currently on Royal Canin (Breeders specific) and have noticed he has been putting on weight. I currently give him one meal at night time (3 cups) would giving him 2 meals a day make a difference?
> *So say 1 1/2 cup in the morning and 1 1/2 cup of a night time*? Or should I just change his food all together?
> I was thinking either pro plan weight management or Holistic Select. Any advice would be much appreciated!
> Tayo


 My suggestion is to change him over to a quality brand of *Holistic dry food* which has no wheat /grain or rice fillers (which are just a bulking agent). Most locally produced dry foods (even the better brand names) contain lots of grain which does NOT give the dog any nutritional value from their food and is just a bulking agent.
Try Eagle Holistic, Canidae Holistic, etc, but a good brand of Holistic, as we use Eagle Holistic, but have also tried Canidae Holistic with good results...

Try to give him 1 to 1 ½ cups in the morning, he’s got to get through the day, and this may help at night for him not to gulp down his dinner.
Also don't just give him dry food at night, try giving him for dinner ¾ to 1 cup of Holistic, and also about 4-6 raw chicken necks, but make sure that they’re not fatty, if so trim off the fat and throw it away. 

We also cut the chicken necks in half as this promotes them to chew more and not swallow too large a piece at one time. Plus also add to this a shredded carrot, and pumpkin, a good handful approx 1-2 cups of carrot/pumpkin mixture, or even a little more. The raw meat and vegetables will be beneficial to Tayo and good holistic dry will contain the extra vitamins he needs.

Since we change our 3 Golden's over to this diet, they maintain their correct weight. You can if you have time try baking your own natural doggie treats for Tayo as a little snack during the day…
My wife has a site giving you a bunch of Doggie treats & cookie recipes that are all natural, with some handy tip on nutritional properties of the ingredients she uses..

This is the LINK to the 3mBakery…

Also *NEVER, NEVER, NEVER* give your dog any treat or food that has been made or processed in China, if you value your dog...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a link to a calculator to help you determine how much to feed your dog. It is based on calories the dog needs to maintain his weight. I used the calculator to figure out how much to feed Max. 

Dog Food Calculator


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jess1991 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am new to this forum as you may all know  I have a 2 year old Golden Retriever, his name is Tayo, I need help with choosing an appropriate food for him... His currently on Royal Canin (Breeders specific) and have noticed he has been putting on weight. I currently give him one meal at night time (3 cups) would giving him 2 meals a day make a difference? So say 1 1/2 cup in the morning and 1 1/2 cup of a night time? Or should I just change his food all together? I was thinking either pro plan weight management or Holistic Select. Any advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Jess1991 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am new to this forum as you may all know  I have a 2 year old Golden Retriever, his name is Tayo, I need help with choosing an appropriate food for him... His currently on Royal Canin (Breeders specific) and have noticed he has been putting on weight. I currently give him one meal at night time (3 cups) would giving him 2 meals a day make a difference? So say 1 1/2 cup in the morning and 1 1/2 cup of a night time? Or should I just change his food all together? I was thinking either pro plan weight management or Holistic Select. Any advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


We feed Bailey 2 1/2 yrs female who is 29kgs (our vet tells us her ideal weight would be 27kgs-29kgs and at 29kgs he wouldnt like to see her getting any heavier, although we feel that shes too skinny at 27kgs so we keep her at the higher end of the scale) Royal Canine breed specific one cup in the morning and one cup in evening. We have tried all the brands and we found that RC is the best for her tummy, diet and apatite. Are you feeding her alot of treats In-between meals, or is it the fact that he's eating 3 cups at night and is not very active ( so just laying around with a full Tum). Try cutting him down to 1 cup twice a day and see if you notice any difference. And by the by he is JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

What weight is he?? He doesn't look heavy in those pictures!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hannah_Leo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi there,
I currently feed my golden retriever Leo 1 & 1/2 cups in the morning and the same at night,I don't feed him to late at night though always been 6pm-8pm. Last time I took him to the vet he was within the right weight range and the vet was pretty happy as like we all know golden's like their food and often have weight problems. I did have a friend who was feeding their spaniel the majority of his food at night and he ended up putting weight on and my friend was told to split his food over morning and night again.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Always51 said:


> Jess1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all!
> ...


----------



## lovesgoldies (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi
@Always51 - I know you asked this ages ago, but we are South of the river - near Rockingham! How about you?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

lovesgoldies said:


> Hi
> @Always51 - I know you asked this ages ago, but we are South of the river - near Rockingham! How about you?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi lovesgoldies!! :wavey: We are near Joondalup...


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Jess welcome, love your pic's of Tayo he is beautiful.I have been given a few free samples of the Royal Canin low cal' my dogs love it not breed specific but there would not be much difference at all.
My old Golden Shane is getting rather burly and is 12 this year so I am cutting down his brown rice and chicken/beef mince and adding grated carrot to make up the bulk and so far he has lost 3 kilo's he also gets chicken necks,there are so many different diets out there now I try to make it interesting but this is only my choice. 
I am from Benalla so not far from you, it looks like there are a few more Aussie's coming on board which is great.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Hi from Sydney,

I'm new to this forum, but I am getting my gorgeous golden girl on June 15th, from a breeder in Melbourne. We have decided to name her Aura. Here is a picture of her:

Aura at 3.5 weeks old...



Aura at 6 weeks.... only 2 more weeks till we get to see her....


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Beck, where in Sydney are you? I'm in the shire. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Beck said:


> Hi from Sydney,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I am getting my gorgeous golden girl on June 15th, from a breeder in Melbourne. We have decided to name her Aura. Here is a picture of her:
> 
> ...


She's a beauty...what big eyes she has...


----------



## GoldenBoyHeathcliff (Jun 18, 2012)

*Welcome*

Beck, Aura is lovely. Which breeder in Melbourne is she from? Our boy was from a place out near Warrigal. 

Be patient as the next two weeks will really go slowly!


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi all' my little Monty is ten weeks old now he was only six weeks when pic was taken by the breeder Carol Stafford from Tulzean Kennels Melbourne well ....not really as all her dogs live indoors we ordered him before he was born' the reason we got him was his Grand Sire is UK CH.Stanroph Shogun and our most beloved old Golden Shane is by him so really we will have that little link to carry on in some way.
Monty is a very talkative boy and quite impatient if he has to wait to come in he tells me in no uncertain terms that it is cold out there ....he is so funny and much too smart for his own good sometimes.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll be getting my new pup in 2.5 weeks and I can't wait. Little sister for bear! She'll be 9 weeks. Will be travelling for 5 hours to collect KIMBA...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Katduf said:


> I'll be getting my new pup in 2.5 weeks and I can't wait. Little sister for bear! She'll be 9 weeks. Will be travelling for 5 hours to collect KIMBA...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh wow. We get our puppy on June 15th. So about 2 weeks as well. 

Funny thing is we were choosing between Aura and Kimba for our pups name. I finally got my way and we chose Aura. But my husband really wanted to call her Kimba.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meg*

Meg

Your dogs and kitties are just beautiful!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Beck, what colour is Aura? Very pretty name! Have you got other dogs and where abouts in oz are you? Do you have to travel far to get her? A million questions I know! Jealous that I have to wait longer than you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Hi Beck, what colour is Aura? Very pretty name! Have you got other dogs and where abouts in oz are you? Do you have to travel far to get her? A million questions I know! Jealous that I have to wait longer than you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Aura is a golden colour. Her litter mates are a very light gold (Creme/white - with dark ears) Aura is darker than all of them we have only seen pictures as we are from Sydney and the pup is flying up from Melbourne. We have a 4.5 year old black cat. We also had a kelpie x cattle dog but sadly she passed away 6 months ago at 2.5 years old due to EPI.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm in sydney as well, near cronulla. Which suburb are you? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Katduf said:


> I'm in sydney as well, near cronulla. Which suburb are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Western Suburbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

A new picture of Aura at 7 weeks. You can tell straight away which one she is. 










Toys we got for Aura. She's already spoilt and we still have 1.5 weeks till we get her. Lol. 











A comparison of Aura. 6 weeks on left and 7 weeks on right. 













Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayden (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey there, sorry to hijack this post, but I was wondering if there any Golden owners in Melbourne/Metro Melbourne, Australia that would be interested in potentially organising a puppy play date?


Polo is nearly 5 months old 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

If I was in Melbourne I would!


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Beck - I live in the Western Suburbs too - it's a big area but if you are anywhere near Blacktown keep in mind Blacktown Kennel Club if you are interested in Obedience Training. 

It is very popular so there are always a lot of people there but once you progress through the first level it settles down and gets more interesting for those who are serious. The instructors are all volunteers but they are great. Several of them breed and show Goldens so they really understand and love the breed.

Meeka loves it, can't wait to get in the car on Tuesday night. Aura looks lovely, beautiful colour.

http://www.bktc.org.au/


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Heathhanly said:


> Hi Beck - I live in the Western Suburbs too - it's a big area but if you are anywhere near Blacktown keep in mind Blacktown Kennel Club if you are interested in Obedience Training.
> 
> It is very popular so there are always a lot of people there but once you progress through the first level it settles down and gets more interesting for those who are serious. The instructors are all volunteers but they are great. Several of them breed and show Goldens so they really understand and love the breed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I live near Blacktown so
I might check it out when we have Aura. Not long to go now. Counting down until Saturday.  and I agree I love her colour. That's why I chose her. My husband wanted a lighter gold (almost creme/white with flecks of gold) but I saw her face and colour and fell in love. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

This is a newer picture of our girl Aura. Sent from the breeder today. Only 5 more sleeps until we get to pick Aura up. 

She has doubled in size from 6 weeks old. She's currently 7.5 weeks. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

VERY cute pic of little Aura!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Katduf said:


> VERY cute pic of little Aura!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Aura*

Aura is so aorable ' you can tell she is a little girl.My pup Monty is just over 11 weeks and we have had him for 3 of them.
He came from a litter of 11 and was the biggest and the most talkative of the bunch also for me he has the biggest appetite when food is put down he is like the roadrunner, it has helped tipping his food bowl over but as my other three dogs eat quite sedately we have to grab him before he charges in like vacuum cleaner into the other dogs bowls, I suppose it comes from being in a large litter,I am sure I am feeding him a bit too much but he is the in the correct upper weight range for his age and not over' so not worried. 
If I am a bit late with his feed he yodels away feed me now now now.
This is so one of the best times of their beautiful little lives running outside every quarter of an hour to go wee's and go he does and races straight back in to the house in case someone is getting some food and he is not there to supervise.
Sorry' enough of Monty I would love to know how all of you are going with your babies as their little personalities are coming out which will see them through for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

We were going to pick KIMBA up on Saturday week but something tragic happened with her. My breeder has looked after us though, and we will be getting a different girl now, STORMY. It was devastating, so I chose a different name for our beautiful girl to be. She is very pale cream, almost white. My Bear is a darker cream/light gold and he's a huge playful boy aged 1. Can't wait Stormy will be 9 weeks old when we get her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Katduf said:


> We were going to pick KIMBA up on Saturday week but something tragic happened with her. My breeder has looked after us though, and we will be getting a different girl now, STORMY. It was devastating, so I chose a different name for our beautiful girl to be. She is very pale cream, almost white. My Bear is a darker cream/light gold and he's a huge playful boy aged 1. Can't wait Stormy will be 9 weeks old when we get her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh. Wow. I'm so sorry for your loss. 
That's devastating and a shock, I am sure for the breeder and yourself. 

But I am sure Stormy will be just as loyal and fun going as Kimba would have been. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

one of these little ones is Stormy.






this is Bear, 15 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

Bear is a gorgeous dog !


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you. He's a naughty boy and I love him to pieces. I'm about to take him up to bed with me now, he spoons me after I give him 3 small treats in bed. Husband sleeps on the side of the bed if he can fit....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Katduf I am so sorry about the accident and really glad that they have got another one for you, they look a beautiful group of Puppies I am sure that Bear will be a great baby sitter' just like our Rio is to Monty they never stop playing its a joy just to watch them together.
We have a King size bed and when all three jump up there is not much room, Shane and Rio soon get too hot and hop off we can have our bed back and little Monty sleeps between us flat on his back.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Only one sleep left. Tomorrow we get to pick up our baby girl Aura. YAY!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oow moi gawd! Stormy's pack is soooo adorable!!
Bear, there are some great times in store for you our furry friend! 

Our soulful prayers are with you sweet Kimba.

Happy home coming Aura!!!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

We finally have Aura. She is absolutely amazing and adorable. I will post some pictures up later. She's perfect.  she snuggled into me when we picked her up from the airport and basically slept the whole way home. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Aura in the crate on the way home from the airport. 










Aura asleep in the car. 










Eating like a big girl. 










With her new collar







































Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Aura is gorgeous..now I want another one!!...no I dont..yes I do!! ..lol


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh wow, what a cutie Aura is... She a little beauty.... :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

For those that like to bake healthy treats for their pups and pooches, my wife has a web site with all recipes and info on nutritional facts on different foods used in baking...
Note, this is not a sales site, just free healthy recipes for you to try...
Our 3 retrievers are the official taste testers... :... ...

LINK to the 3m Bakery...


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

O my, she is too beautiful, absolutely love the one with the tug toy! You're too lucky having her now, I've still got a week to go.... You should post a pic each week so we can all see her grow and learn about her wonderful adventures. Hope your first night goes well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

soxOZ said:


> Oh wow, what a cutie Aura is... She a little beauty.... :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat
> 
> For those that like to bake healthy treats for their pups and pooches, my wife has a web site with all recipes and info on nutritional facts on different foods used in baking...
> Note, this is not a sales site, just free healthy recipes for you to try...
> ...


yummy..I would eat most of those myself...thanks for the link...I love the birthday cake! Napoleons is next week...


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Just went to pet care 2000 to pick up a few things for stormy's arrival next week. $600 later I think we're done (at least until the first trip to the vet...). Got a special toy for Bear as well which he'll get when stormy comes home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luke-Aura (Jun 16, 2013)

soxOZ said:


> Oh wow, what a cutie Aura is... She a little beauty.... :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat
> 
> For those that like to bake healthy treats for their pups and pooches, my wife has a web site with all recipes and info on nutritional facts on different foods used in baking...
> Note, this is not a sales site, just free healthy recipes for you to try...
> ...


Hi soxOZ!
It's my first post here but I thought I might sign up as I am home with Aura (Beck is my wife) for the next 2 weeks!

With regards to the home baked treats, are these something I can use with Aura at such a young age? At the moment we are using very small bits of cooked shredded chicken and she seems to love this.

Thanks!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Luke, you're so lucky spending that time with her. How did the first couple of nights go?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luke-Aura (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks - I'm loving spending all this time (but must admit that I'm getting tired quickly and might have to start napping when she goes to sleep!!). 

The first night was ok... She woke up 4 times to go to the toilet but every night since then she has only woken up once for a toilet break (and she is waking up later and later in the night which is good. I have her in a crate next to our bed at the moment and will start moving it away bit by bit tonight. 

One issue that I am having is her breathe... It's starting to get really bad and I don't know what's causing it or how to fix it??

If anyone has any tips I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Puppies shouldn't have bad breath. Maybe it's something in her diet, I don't know. What's her poo like?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Luke-Aura said:


> Hi soxOZ!
> It's my first post here but I thought I might sign up as I am home with Aura (Beck is my wife) for the next 2 weeks!
> With regards to the home baked treats, are these something I can use with Aura at such a young age? At the moment we are using very small bits of cooked shredded chicken and she seems to love this.
> Thanks!


*Hi Luke, sorry for the late reply, but virtually all of the treats that my wife Jude has listed on her 3mbakery site can be fed to a puppy as they use all natural ingredients that are good for her. 
The only ones Jude said possible not to give her are the ones that have a lot of fruit/berries as this may upset her tummy...

Most of the recipes are very simple so it'll give you something to do while she is napping... ... *



Luke-Aura said:


> Thanks - I'm loving spending all this time (but must admit that I'm getting tired quickly and might have to start napping when she goes to sleep!!).
> One issue that I am having is her breathe... It's starting to get really bad and I don't know what's causing it or how to fix it??
> If anyone has any tips I'd love to hear them.


 *Puppies will have puppy breath which may be mistaken for bad breath, but the strength of the odour usually doesn't vary much and they will grow out of it. 
But if her breath odour varies and is getting bad, and you don't think its puppy breath, it could be something she is eating as this can cause her stomach to be creating her bad breath.
It may be advisable to have her checked by a vet if it continues...

Oh. also take heaps and heaps of photos as she will grow sooooooo quickly and before you realise it, she's not a puppy anymore...
*


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Hi All,
Aura's 9 weeks today and I have spent the whole day with my husband playing with and training her!

Aura has been everywhere this week getting socialized with all sorts of people. First she went to my husbands work (where she will be staying most days after her puppy holiday with us), then she visited my work/pre-school and played with all 40 children! She loved it and didn't complain one bit. Today she went to a friends work where she met another dozen or so people and everyone loved her 

My husband has been training Aura this week and she has learnt to Sit, Stay, Leave and Come. We are still working on refining each of these but she is coming along nicely.

She has begun recognising her name and is doing great with toilet training (only 2 accidents so far but that was my husbands fault for not taking her out after she woke up!).

She has also had chicken necks and wings over the past few days and she seems to love them. We are making sure that we can take the food away from her every couple of times while she is eating so she gets use to people touching her and her food at all times.

Our nieces and nephews are in love with her and are doing great with her (she is responding well to their commands and they have great patience when training her).

Some more photos will come shortly (just need to upload them).


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Aura sounds like she's off to a wonderful start! So glad to hear how much you are enjoying your beautiful girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Beck said:


> Hi All,
> *Aura's 9 weeks today* and I have spent the whole day with my husband playing with and training her!
> 
> *Aura has been everywhere this week* getting socialized with all sorts of people. First she went to my husbands work (where she will be staying most days after her puppy holiday with us), then she *visited my work/pre-school and played with all 40 children*! She loved it and didn't complain one bit. Today she *went to a friends work* where she met another dozen or so people and everyone loved her
> ...


May I suggest that you really shouldn't be exposing Aura to the outside world too much until she has had her shots (usually at 12 weeks old) because of the risk of parvo (Canine Parvovirus). Even though it may only be slight, it's still a risk... Socializing her is great idea, but again, if it was me, I'd still wait those couple of week until she's had the shots just in case...

Also chicken necks are good, but just watch out that she doesn't try to swallow them whole, if so, chop them up into smaller pieces. We even chop them up into third for our 2 older retrievers so that they chew on them in smaller sections... Just a suggestion...


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think these places are high risk areas. This is a crucial time for effective socialisation. It's a catch 22 but I always err on the side if socialisation. I plan to expose stormy to as much as I can as soon as she comes home ( which is in about 4 1/2 hours!!!!!!! In the car now for the road trip to get my girl) . But I won't be walking in footpaths and parks etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

soxOZ said:


> May I suggest that you really shouldn't be exposing Aura to the outside world too much until she has had her shots (usually at 12 weeks old) because of the risk of parvo (Canine Parvovirus). Even though it may only be slight, it's still a risk... Socializing her is great idea, but again, if it was me, I'd still wait those couple of week until she's had the shots just in case...
> 
> Also chicken necks are good, but just watch out that she doesn't try to swallow them whole, if so, chop them up into smaller pieces. We even chop them up into third for our 2 older retrievers so that they chew on them in smaller sections... Just a suggestion...



We know the high risk of parvo. That is why we have only taken her to work places which are extremely sanitised (preschool and hospital) We take her to the toilet before we leave home and she stays in our arms when we socialise. She NEVER goes on the ground. And we don't take her to public places where other dogs have been. If we think she needs to go to the toilet we race her straight home. The only place she's allowed on the ground is in our house and garden. Everywhere else we carry her.

A couple of months ago we lost our 2.5 year old kelpie x cattle dog, due to EPI (hereditary illness) So trust me we are being extremely careful and will not let her on the ground outside of our property as we couldn't take loosing another beloved family member. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Katduf said:


> I don't think these places are high risk areas. This is a crucial time for effective socialisation. It's a catch 22 but I always err on the side if socialisation. I plan to expose stormy to as much as I can as soon as she comes home ( which is in about 4 1/2 hours!!!!!!! In the car now for the road trip to get my girl) . But I won't be walking in footpaths and parks etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Katduf. These places aren't high risk as they are a preschool and hospital which are highly sanitised. And we keep Aura in our arms the whole time. Never on the ground. She goes toilet before we go and if we feel like she needs to go during the visit we race her straight home. 

Our other dog (RIP) we didn't socialise until all her vaccinations were complete and found that she didn't socialise with new people. Only with family members and she became possessive of family members when visitors came over. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, so here's Stormy...












and both of them together...












The only thing that's worrying me is what he's doing to her...






He's VERY rough in his play and won't let her walk around because he stands on the top of her. But he does like her, he's just spoilt and bossy...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Ok, so here's Stormy...
> View attachment 211218
> View attachment 211226
> and both of them together...
> ...


Our Bailey is the exact same when any other dog comes into our yard/ house, she too is spoilt rotten, that's how they show their dominance and work out who rules the house. It'll settle when they decide who's in charge!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi its so very important to make sure Stormy is not bullied in any way because that is when accidents happen as she is so young and it could make her very nervous.
Monty is now 13 weeks and Rio 2yrs is so very gentle with him but then Rio was brought up by Shane ( our very sweet old Golden) so he has learnt his lesson well.
Stormy looks so beautiful she will be stunning when she grows up.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh what a sweet heart!
It won't be long before Stormy does this to Bear!! 
You need to step in and establish the rules of play fighting_ for both_ 
They look like they are going to be great buddies 
Congrats!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry, just had to post my glimmer of hope









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awwwwhhh! (heart melts)
I told ya!!



Doug said:


> Awh what a sweet heart!
> 
> They look like they are going to be great buddies
> Congrats!


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

What a sweet photo - I want another Golden now - you will have so much fun with them


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your advice and reassurance. It's going much better now. Stormy is showing she can hold her own and Bear is getting used to her and is giving her more freedom. They are both asleep now and I just filled the dyson with fur in one room...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I have many wonderful photos of Hudson darting under Tia and Tia standing over Hudson in amazement. They were just getting to know each other - that's all.

One thing that you might want to *consider *is taking off their collars. I was lucky enough to learn from others mistakes and heard about the tragic consequences of dogs who were playing who got their jaws caught and twisted in the other collar strangling the dog. The mere thought was unbearable and after seeing how easily this could happen with my two who always played nicely all collars were promptly removed when inside the house.

Enjoy this is a magical time


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

it's going better now, thank you everyone for your great advice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh, and Doug, I am keeping the little one's collar off in the house now. I can see how that could easily happen. Thanks for alerting me to this, I would not have known 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking down under crew.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

My house looks like a zoo









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Katduf said:


> View attachment 212954
> it's going better now, thank you everyone for your great advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So very happy to see that they are getting along!! Make your heart melt 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh what a house of bliss



Katduf said:


> Oh, and Doug, I am keeping the little one's collar off in the house now. I can see how that could easily happen. Thanks for alerting me to this, I would not have known
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Also *consider* removing Bear's collar around the house as it is Stormy that is likely to grab Bear's collar. It won't be long before Stormy is incredibly strong. I was lucky I joined the forum just after some real life situations occurred and I have never forgotten these heart breaking warnings ever since.
I figure that if we are aware and prepared we will never have to deal with it 

Congrats! Those photos are priceless


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Dog free area's*

It is quite beyond me that there are not more places that we can take our dogs.
In some other countries like France and GB they are allowed into many places that our dogs in Australia cannot go.
How many places are available for dogs to be off leash' we have so much beachline yet not much of it is available to dog owners so many National parks yet dogs are banned.
Just read an article about it in the SMH and the author stated it in a nutshell that people with dogs are forced out to the edges of society.
We always take our dogs with us on holiday and we get so much pleasure watching them play on the beach and swim in the sea.
We always clean up behind them,maybe there should be a course that dog lovers could take with their dogs to prove that they are both trained to act responsibly .....I don't know what the answer is' but Australia per capita has one of the biggest ownership of dogs in the world.
I would love to know what your thoughts are on this subject.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

seeana said:


> Australia per capita has one of the biggest ownership of dogs in the world.


Maybe this is the problem. As the victim of an attack I can see why many people are fearful. 

However, I am also amazed by all of the unused land that dogs would really enjoy only to be told that dogs are banned. My dog isn't going to hurt the wild life and yet he misses out  Our large dogs need to run freely (with our supervision)

We have also taken our dogs everywhere with us from outdoor restaurants to bed and breakfasts where they can run and explore. I consider it to be therapy for the masses as Hudson brings so many smiles to people's faces and he is often the highlight of their day.


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree we should have more leash free areas available and not just "leash free" parks which I feel forces too many varying types of dogs, and owners, into a relatively small space resulting in predictable bad behaviour. 

We have an area near us through which large electricity pylons run. The result or us is a long grassed area which is sport and people free and allows us to let our dog run safely. Not ideal though. We take her on leash to parks but that is our only other option, restaurants etc are completely off bounds.

However I think the irresponsible owners are partly to blame for dogs not being welcome at parks and other shared areas.. At our local sports oval, which has a walking track, dogs are allowed on leash. I can't tell you how many times I've encountered off leash dogs causing trouble with kids and other dogs. We live in an area where a lot of people originally come from countries where dogs are regarded with suspicion and fear so having their children even approached by a dog is pretty disturbing for them, far better if they are exposed to well behaved leashed dogs in the first instance.

Also my pet peeve, a LOT of people do not clean up after their dogs. We walk around the track and are disgusted by the piles of dog poo everywhere. If owners can't clean up after their dogs why would they be welcome at a shared park, off leash, or on leash ?

One of our City councillors a is a vet and we have several leash free parks and a fabulous dog training facility because of his support but all owners need to step up and be responsible, keep control of their dogs and clean up after them. Maybe then we will be welcome everywhere


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Which area do you live in seeana?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Hi Kadtuf*

We live in Benalla Vic about one hour from Albury nsw.
My family used to breed and train Racehorses here,but that was another lifetime.
We are hoping to sell the property as 40 acres and about 30 odd stables are far too much now there are no horses ....miss them so.
Anyway hoping to sell up and move to the Mid North Coast NSW, maybe Old Bar or Manning Point near Taree must be walking distance to the beach and DOGS must be ALLOWED.
I just hope that our old darling Shane can hang on as he adores the beach, we rented a holiday house at Callala Beach (dogs allowed inside )for a week and our three dogs had a ball.
It was quite hard trying to find a beach off leash for them.


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Licence Maybe*

I have thought long and hard about the problem with dogs not being allowed anywhere, maybe if the councils could come up with an idea like having to pay for a special licence each year sort of like a drivers licence for dogs.
To get it the dogs and owners would have to pass a special course at dog training to prove that they are responsible, like cleaning up after their dogs and that the dogs are well trained and socialised.
Just an idea' would love to hear your input from any of you.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

We got Bear and Stormy from Old Bar! The breeder there is fabulous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

In WA, in the area I live, we have several really large parks for dogs off leash play...so far there has not been any negatives with Napoleon going to these..all owners pick up their dogs poop and most dogs are very friendly. We also have 2 dog beaches near us ..don't know why but thats a different story..some very aggressive dogs and some owners ignore the poop pick up. As much as Napoleon loves to go there, me, I don't love it so much.. also a few cafes around welcome dogs and its nice to relax and have a coffee and Napoleon enjoys the attention he gets from passersby. All in all I dont think WA is a bad place for a dog to be..


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

seeana..I hope Shane gets to the beach with you too...


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh dear' dont tell me about that breeder in Old Bar I have three Goldens already and they are very addictive as you all know.:doh: 

WA is a world away but one of the happiest times of my life when we lived there,for 4 years so long ago now.
Should have known they would be up with the rest of Europe and the USA/CAN in their approach to pets....although when I was there German Shepherds were not allowed in, something to do with breeding with dingo's so you can see it was a long time ago,also did sparrows ever sneak in as they were not allowed either' I kid you not.
Shane cannot walk far the poor old darling,we would like a place with an in ground swimming pool that would help Shane so much in building the muscles up in his back end as he has wasted away there.
He used to swim in our dam but we had a very dry summer so not enough water in it to be of any help.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

seeana we only have a baby pool...great fun!..

and lol no sparrows are allowed!! or cane toads (good luck with WA trying to keep them out too) ..I hear they get rid of them at the border...but birds and toads cant read and dont know where boarders are hey!


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

We used to have an inground pool when we purchased a property in Tasmania! I spent hours a day keeping it clean of course 90% of the time it was too cold to use it even with solar heating.
At that time we had a Cocker Spaniel Marty who was born blind we adopted him when he was 14 days old the breeder was a friend of mine and the mother of the puppies kicked him out of the litter ....how did she know he was blind.....anyway I had ordered one of the puppies so I decided to take him we did not realise until a week later he could not see.
The breeder told me to return him and give me another pup ,I did what all of you would do' I kept him and I became a guide person for a blind dog.
He was one of the most brave incredible little guy's I have ever had he knew every word I said anyway he loved that pool and would hurl himself into it every chance he got while my other dog Butch (he was a 103 kilo English Mastiff)used to sit in the steps go for a quick swim and sit on the steps again.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

It's now my time with Aura for two weeks. We are going to have great training sessions as I have my 5 and 6 year old nieces staying here for the school holidays. This will allow Aura to get used to smaller children (as she is only familiar with our 11 year old nephew who lives with us). 

Aura has been doing great and she looks bigger everyday. Here's some recent pictures of Aura

Aura's favourite hiding place outside. 










Aura found the hose. 










Aura loves the light sprinkle of water










Enjoying the sun while its out. 









Aura's new favourite toy. The tennis ball. 









Aura tuckered out after a long day of training and playing. 
















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi All!

Beck, Aura is so cute! Makes me wish I had a little pup again.

I haven't posted here in a while so I thought I would update everyone on my two Perth pups. Guybrush and Kaylee are doing really well. We have had Kaylee for 6 months now and I couldn't imagine our house without her.

We love going to the dog parks especially the new one that opened up last month in our council area we no longer have to take a 20minute car trip to find an enclosed space for our pups to run in. We have started to go to cafes with the pups and last week we noticed our local dome had bought a doggy water bowl so we will have to start going there more. I think our next cafe visit will be Lush hey have photos of their regular pups on the website.

We are starting to train to become therapy dogs we are on the wait list to be assessed, hopefully they both pass and we can start visiting nursing homes and schools. Kaylee has just passed all her junior obedience classes and is now starting to look into CCD classes and Rally O. Both dogs came first in their levels at their obedience club trial (so proud).

Here are some pics of the munchkins.







Leaving the new dog park






Kaylee after winning the club obedience comp






Guybrush showing off his trophy






Tired out


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Aura is 12 weeks on Friday (her birthday is 19th April). She is growing up so fast. She's doing so well at puppy preschool and has become the star pupil.  I go back to work next week after spending two amazing weeks with Aura and my two nieces for school holidays. She has learnt so much already and can't wait to extend on the training. Here are some recent pictures of Aura. 










Playing Peek a Boo









Aura loves to sleep UNDER her bed. Lol. 









When my nieces went home Aura decided to go in their suitcases for fun. 









Aura loved my oldest nieces sleep over bed. However she didn't like the dolls and teddies. 









Aura thinks that this bed is her bed and was looking like "Ah mum what are these things on MY bed"









Love her cuddles









Close up of her face which I fall in love with more and more every second of the day. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Guybrush, can I ask when your two started napping together like in your pic? I want that in my house! Are either of your dogs possessive about anything at all, or will they allow each other to take toys away from the other? I don't have problems with resource guarding, but bear will take anything that stormy is engaged with, and she lets him and then moves on to something else, then the cycle starts again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Loving the updates on Aura!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Took Bear and Stormy to the beach. Bear jumped on everyone and Stormy dug her way to China. At least they're tired!






they didn't even manage to make it home before crashing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Took Bear and Stormy to the beach. Bear jumped on everyone and Stormy dug her way to China. At least they're tired!
> View attachment 223770
> they didn't even manage to make it home before crashing!
> 
> ...


Where do you go to the beach with your pups?? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Down at Greenhills near cronulla dogs can go any time on leash, but up til 10am it's off leash as well as after 4pm. If you pick your days/times well it is great, but I never go on a sat morning, too many dogs






this is a typical early morning weekday,






this is a sat morn. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Down at Greenhills near cronulla dogs can go any time on leash, but up til 10am it's off leash as well as after 4pm. If you pick your days/times well it is great, but I never go on a sat morning, too many dogs
> View attachment 224066
> this is a typical early morning weekday,
> View attachment 224074
> ...


Oh wow. Thanks for that information. It looks beautiful from the pictures. Too bad It's a bit far for us because we wouldn't be able to do weekday mornings or afternoons. But we might make it on a weekend sometime soon. 

We are trying to find a lake or something in the Penrith area. But can't seem to find anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Katduf - My pups were attached at the hip the day we brought Kaylee home when she was 9 months old. The started sleeping on top of one another after we took them to the dog beach and wore them out then went for a drive for 20minutes to get home, there is no much space on the back seat of a car ad when you need to sleep you need to sleep! Since then they don't care about personal space.

Our dogs share everything. Guybrush will steal toys from Kaylees mouth and start chewing on them. When Guybrush stops chewing on toys Kaylee sneaks up and takes them. Its annoying when I just want them both to calm down and chew their own toys. The only thing I don't allow them to share are their stuffed animals which they only get when greeting people at the door.

Right now the pups are sleeping in the hallway because they got in trouble for playing tug with the couch cushions. :doh: They're not even allowed on the couch! Silly goldens.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Update on settling in with stormy... All going well, they can be together without having to be supervised constantly in play which is great...I'm actually getting to work on time again! But the mischief they get into is incredible...





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dusty.1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dusty.1 (Aug 15, 2013)

dusty.1 said:


> View attachment 243593
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My 9 week old baby little miss "Lacie"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Your Lacie is just gorgeous dusty.1...where abouts are you from?


----------



## dusty.1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Lacie her adopted brother cooper and I are in Adelaide









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

What a happy pair! And such green lawn to play on! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

So Aura has been getting her new teeth in for the last few weeks and we have been lucky to have not had bloody gums yet...... That is until tonight. I was patting Aura and found blood on her back leg. So my husband and I searched everywhere on her legs for a wound and found nothing. I then opened her mouth and found blood all over the back gums. She is now chewing on ice cubes which seemed to have settle it. All her chew toys are becoming a bit bloody so will have to wash them tomorrow. But it's so exciting as she has nearly all her front adult teeth and now is beginning to get her back adult teeth. I'm one proud mummy 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww she is growing up!!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Beck, would love to see a recent pic if Aura. How much does the little angel weigh now?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Last time we took her to the vets, when she was 14 weeks she was 12.89kgs. She is now 19.5 weeks so I'm guessing she's close to 16-18kgs?? 

We have just had the funniest experience with Aura. We were sitting in the lounge room after dinner and Aura came out to the lounge with something hanging out of her mouth. When we realised what it was we couldn't help ourselves and burst out laughing because she was just so cute and adorable. Due to having dining room table set up for dinner our nephew had placed the fruit bowl on the floor as he put the table cloth on the table. Unfortunately he forgot to pick up the fruit basket again. So Aura decided that she was hungry and helped herself to an apple. She had carefully placed the stem in her mouth and took it out to us placing it in my lap. She then wanted to play fetch with the apple. We decided to give her a little piece of apple and she is currently eating a tiny piece. She was so happy with herself when she had the apple in her mouth. 


































































Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh what a precious girl 
It is wonderful to see the world through their fresh eyes


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Beck said:


> So Aura decided that she was hungry and helped herself to an apple. She had carefully placed the stem in her mouth and took it out to us placing it in my lap. She then wanted to play fetch with the apple. We decided to give her a little piece of apple and she is currently eating a tiny piece. She was so happy with herself when she had the apple in her mouth.


Love the photos, but HIGHLY suggest that you core the apple first to remove the apple seeds as they can be toxic to dogs because they contain a form of Cyanide. 
Do a Google Search on Apple seeds and Dogs. 
The good thing is that if the dog doesn't break the seed when chewing the apple, the toxin is contained, plus they probably would have to eat an awful lot of them, but why take the chance when it only takes a few seconds to core the apple...

This is an exert from a search I did...

_*The Seeds*
Apple seeds contain amygdlin, a form of cyanide, which is very poisonous to every living thing. Cyanide prevents the blood from carrying oxygen throughout the body. 
If the dog swallows a few seeds, the body will detoxify itself. Actually, the dog must ingest large quantities of apple seeds to do major damage. Also, the cyanide is within the seed covering, and if the covering isn’t broken, it will pass through the dog’s system intact. Sort of a no harm, no foul situation. 
So, if you’re going to give your dog apples, core the apples. Then, cut them into bite-size pieces and feed the dog this way. This may seem overly cautious, *but why take the chance*. _


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

We did core the apple. This picture was just as she got the apple. My husband researched if dogs could have apples before we gave it to her. We always research things before doing it. I just took pictures of her holding and playing it. And we only gave her a small piece about the dice of a 20c piece after we decored it as it was her first experience and didn't know how she would react to it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

And the sentence that you highlighted from my original quote was just a figure of speech. 

Aura is not allowed to eat anything that isn't placed in her bowl. 
She is trained not to eat unknown items and objects which are on the ground. This is so at dog parks and such we can use the command "leave it" and she doesn't touch unknown items. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Update on Stormy, she's thriving and is loving life! Playing hard with Bear every day and sleeping well (on my bed!) every night. Just got back from pet2000...again.....spent a truckload....again....Switched to Pro Plan and both dogs inhaled it, so money well spent! Off to the dog beach now, Stormy is getting a little more game with the surf each time, she goes in up to her tummy now. I still keep her on leash because even though I love her to death, i don't trust her recall in a big open space just yet!






hard to see in this pic as its so far away, but this was last week at the beach. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh  Great photos!! ...makes me wanna reach into the screen and give em a good sweet pat They look soooo happy together!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh Doug they'd LOVE that. Back from the beach now. Stormy went off leash for about 10 mins and she was great, coming back when called, and was nicely rewarded each time. They both had the best day ever. They went for a morning walk, followed by sandpit digging, followed by swim in the pool, followed by car ride, followed by big time at the off leash dog beach, followed by a rinse off and sooky towel dry, followed by dinner. They are officially exhausted and are asleep on the lounge while I relax and watch the election results. Best day ever for my birthday weekend. Hope you had a good day too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a great way to celebrate a birthday weekend!! Sounds like a perfect day

We took Hudsie for a walk along the beach path and then out to lunch with a friend. The weather was just glorious 

I have a confession or two to make... we often get up before the crack of dawn so we can take Hudson to the beach where he can have the whole beach to himself just to run and play without any distractions. We arrive at first light which always makes for great photos

We also took him to the place where we vote. Everyone loved him He loved his sausage 

HAPPY birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

yes!! Happy Birthday Katduf!!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

We also took the pups to vote today, and while we were waiting a guy came up to me and said I love your dog. I asked which one (Stormy usually gets the attention because she is a puppy) and he said 'the big guy' (Bear). Then to my shock he said 'I want him, how much will you sell him for?' I said he's my heart dog and not for sale. He pushed the issue until I walked away and then had to go back to vote later in the day...without the dogs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the birthday wishes Always51, it's tomorrow but I have to work, so I sort of pretended it was today 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

how could I trade this guy for money... Not for all the money in the world!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Katduf said:


> We also took the pups to vote today, and while we were waiting a guy came up to me and said I love your dog. I asked which one (Stormy usually gets the attention because she is a puppy) and he said 'the big guy' (Bear). Then to my shock he said 'I want him, how much will you sell him for?' I said he's my heart dog and not for sale. He pushed the issue until I walked away and then had to go back to vote later in the day...without the dogs!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my gosh! That is incredible!! 
...actually it is perfectly understandable Bear is a stunner
Dude, you cannot afford him. He's priceless!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Katduf!

Y'all are night owls.......


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

It's 9.45pm here, I'm up watching our election results.....  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Katduf said:


> It's 9.45pm here, I'm up watching our election results.....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't check your time obviously, I was thinking it was much later there. 

It's almost 7:50 A.M. Sat. morning here on the US East Coast.

Nice to see y'all on line........


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

This NJ gal thinks the Aussies are just lovely


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh that's so nice, we're pretty laid back here. I've never been to the states and would love to get over there at some stage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

olliversmom said:


> This NJ gal thinks the Aussies are just lovely


Me too!

We'd love to have you come visit us here in the States anytime...........

In my area, it's a really lovely time of the year. Summer is coming to an end, fall is just around the corner. I live in a Tourist area, this is a great time to be here. The rates are lower, beaches aren't jammed pack because the kids are back in school and the weather is still really nice. 

Fishing season is starting up. 

Come on over!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh too tempting! I need to win lotto, as soon as that happens I'm there...I'll bring a couple of goldens too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Katduf said:


> Oh too tempting! I need to win lotto, as soon as that happens I'm there...I'll bring a couple of goldens too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hear ya, me too. 

I'd LOVE to come to Australia. 

My son has been there several times, he studied abroad at the Univ. Of Sydney one year. He spent most of his time traveling while there, took lots of pictures. 

Australia is so BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Katduf said:


> We also took the pups to vote today, and while we were waiting a guy came up to me and said I love your dog. I asked which one (Stormy usually gets the attention because she is a puppy) and he said 'the big guy' (Bear). Then to my shock he said 'I want him, how much will you sell him for?' I said he's my heart dog and not for sale. He pushed the issue until I walked away and then had to go back to vote later in the day...without the dogs!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We took Aura to voting as well. Everyone was so happy to see her. I think they thought she was the best reason to come and vote. (I am bias though) She expected pats from everyone and sat their patiently wagging her tail furiously as everyone approached her. She was such a good girl and didn't jump on anyone. Just reached her head out for a pat. 

When we walked home she was so hot, she decided to jump in the little shell pool we brought for her to cool down. After jumping in and out a million times she laid in the little dirt patch and got all muddy. But she was happy. 






























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Too cute Beck! Can't believe how hot it was today, but Aura looks like she had fun in her shell pool... And that dirt looks too tempting for a little pup to resist!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

How good is that? Glorious sunshine, pats, shorts and a splash in the pool at the very start of September! Bliss!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Summer is coming and Bear decided to test out the pool...
























...Stormy is still a bit wary, but I have a feeling she'll be swimming with her buddy very soon...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like so much fun.

Wish we were going into summer instead of being in fall.


Enjoy!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

We're really only in the start of spring, but the temp has been high 20's to low 30's (Celsius). It's going to be a fantastic long hot summer full of swimming! Only wish I didn't have to work 5 days out of 7 though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh we are so jealous! What lucky ducks you are!
Bear looks sooooo happy!!


----------



## Ess (Jul 6, 2013)

Bear looks like he is in heaven there!! So cute, I especially love the one where it looks like he is grinning : )


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't wait for summer. This will be Kaylee's first summer with us. We will probably live at the dog beach or at my parent's pool. In January we are taking our first holiday with the dogs. We are loading the dogs in the car and are off to Esperance. Where we have a 1 bedroom holiday apartment booked which allows dogs inside and has dog runs if we choose to go somewhere that dogs aren't allowed (like the national parks).

Too bad it is still cool (low twenties) over this side of the country.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

The beach and pool sound awesome You are going to be making a lot of happy memories It has been such a looong winter

Summer scares me a bit with the snakes that are encroaching into the suburbs more and more every year and Hudson is already feeling the heat and it is only spring! We tend to go away in winter where there is no fear of snakes or overheating. I wish that we had a pool that we could escape to


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

No pool for us either.. but we do have a bath..that will have to do..lol....
Guybrush Esperance is just beautiful! you and the dogs will have a wonderful time..


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

I seriously can not wait! I have never taken dogs on holiday so al little nervous. We have a cabin which allows dogs booked at wave rock on the way to esperance and back so only about a 4 hour drive each day. When holiday time comes I am going to go photo crazy! So be prepared.


----------



## Ess (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi all
I couldn't help but share my excitement that I pick up my new Golden boy this coming Wednesday (he is one of the 8 pups in my signature photo - aren't they gorgeous!!). I can't wait to 'share' him with you all and will *try* not to bombard you with too many photos, but I can't promise anything haha!!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

The more photos the better Ess..cant wait to see which ones yours


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh that photo is sooo adorable. 
Congratulations!!


----------



## Ess (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you . . here is another one, I figured you might like this one too (it is way too cute)!!!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Yay. New puppy pics. Can't wait. 

While we are waiting though I thought I would share a picture of what my adorable Aura got up to yesterday. (Insert sarcasm here) As most of you know she usually goes to work with my husband on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays and stays home by herself (out of the crate now) on Tuesdays and Thursdays. However since last Friday Aura has been home for the entire week by herself while I have been at work and of course my husband being stuck up in the fires. (Ps- if you didn't see the update he got home Wednesday night. Finally) we decided to go out for breakfast to celebrate his safe arrival home and When My husband and I got home yesterday this is what We found. 















































All We could do was laugh as We couldn't be angry at her as she is not used to being by herself for 8 hours a day everyday. She looked so guilty but I told her that it was okay and then she decided to help clean it up.

And I know people will suggest she was bored and to give her toys but I want to say my husband works for a pet company that sells toys and all pet stuff so we get everything cheap. Aura is spoilt with toys and each day I had given her different toys to play with. It's simply the fact that she is used to having my husbands company throughout most days of the week. And she had no human interactions for 8 hours (while I was at work) for 4 consecutive days. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ess (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow, she did a good job of destroying that, didn't she!!! As you say though, how can you possibly be angry with that gorgeous face looking back at you!!! 

BTW, glad to hear your husband is home safe from the fires. We are all hoping and praying that there is some let-up soon and that all the firies and volunteers return home safely.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Beck I laughed out loud at these photos, she looks so gorgeously naughty and fun in the pics! I'd laugh and take photos too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Here are some pics taken today of Bear and Stormy. Their digging pits were full a couple of days ago, now there's hardly anything left in them, so the rascals made their own fun...







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL!
I have had a very intense morning to say the least... and now I get to see these fabulous photos. Thanks for sharing and providing the golden therapy I needed


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Great photo's*

I do so wish I could put some of my own pic's up but I am really useless at doing this,My three wonderful boys Shane 12yrs Rio 2 yrs and Monty 7 months.
I have no trouble emailing the pic's but trying to put them in the forums I have no joy what so ever.
Its all my fault I know and some of my pic's are about 2mb each so they would be too big anyway,I am just not computer literate and I think I will be a computer dummy forever.
I have somehow lost all my pic's several times(no idea why) so thank goodness for those storage devices and Picasa(lost that once too)so here I sit looking at all these wonderful photo's from you all and cant join in.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

seeana said:


> I do so wish I could put some of my own pic's up but I am really useless at doing this,My three wonderful boys Shane 12yrs Rio 2 yrs and Monty 7 months.
> I have no trouble emailing the pic's but trying to put them in the forums I have no joy what so ever.
> Its all my fault I know and some of my pic's are about 2mb each so they would be too big anyway,I am just not computer literate and I think I will be a computer dummy forever.
> I have somehow lost all my pic's several times(no idea why) so thank goodness for those storage devices and Picasa(lost that once too)so here I sit looking at all these wonderful photo's from you all and cant join in.


If you have an iPhone I can help you with loading the pics, I don't use anything other than the phone app for this forum


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Thank you.*

Thank you so much for offering to help but got no further than a motorola quench, I have been told by my daughter that iphones are idiot proof that was until she tried to show me how to use it.....oop's she now agree's that me and IT dont mix.
Got a smart tv ...not so smart the sound keeps disappearing so had to disable the surround sound, there are so many gadgets or apps in there waiting to sneak out and take over, got so paranoid with this large remote control it takes all my courage to turn the thing on...ok...exaggerating a wee bit but not much,I expect you have gathered by now I am from the older generation but before all the ipads/pods ect I was thought of as quite cluey in a lot of things but now just your average dummy,feel quite left out sometimes.

I was so pleased that I figured out how to set up a video recorder by the time I did that' bluetooth emerged as did media players and stuff,I can only type very quickly with one finger as for the rest forget it!
Um.... what is trackback or URL's (sorry only kidding) you would be wasting your time with me anyway I just cant seem to get it must be wired wrong and definitely not remote control.:doh:


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everybody, 

Guybrush and Kaylee have had an eventful few months since our last post. We entered our first dancing with dogs competition Guybrush came 4th and Kaylee came 2nd in the heelwork division we didn't enter the freestyle division. Guybrush had a ccd & rally novice comp last weekend. Guybrush qualified and came 2nd in Rally-O novice. The ccd come was going great until the recall, Guybrush waited till E had turned and started to call then he spun around and leapt into the next ring looking very happy with himself earning him an instant disqualification. Silly dog.

We have started preparing for our trip to esperence the dogs are loving their new soft crates, I am getting a doggy first aid kit together and writing up a packing list. Does anyone have any ideas about what to take?

It is going to be a scorcher this weekend so we have already made plans to lounge around my parents pool. How else should we keep cool? We have a paddling pool for the pups out back and we give them ice blocks as well.

Photo time!






- Guybrush is getting better off lead.






- Still love lazing on the bed.






- Getting ready to sleep in crates on holiday.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So all of us Stateside (well, not all...!) have been complaining about cold, sleet and snow (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...te-being-chilled-grump-grump.html#post3800089), and you're asking for input on what to take on a warm-weather trip??? Hmpf. Soooo not fair. LOL 

Your two are looking lovely, as always. It looks like Kaylee has settled quite nicely.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

ROFL 

What an adorable pair!

We bought some silver eagle cooling mats while we always use for travelling which are great for the car at any time and I always have my ready to go water bottle with the moulded drink bowl attached. There's not a whole lot else that you can do to keep them cool other than find a really good air con vent

Have a great time I can imagine that there are lots of happy memories in store for you


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

have a wonderful time in Esperance Guybrush ..wish I was going too!!!!


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

We are Aussies too  not a great photo of my trio but they werent being very cooperative on this particular day  Well the little darker girl wasnt happy haha.. we live in Penrith near sydney


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

What a cute bunch! I'm a little way away, over near Cronulla. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

At least you have the beach the doggies can run on  the dogs are still allowed on the beach at certain times of the day yeah?


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Sarah_85 said:


> At least you have the beach the doggies can run on  the dogs are still allowed on the beach at certain times of the day yeah?


Yes, everyday before 10am and after 4pm. The dogs love it. If you ever wanted to make the trek over, I'm there every Saturday at 4pm. I have a 22 month old boy ( bear) and 8 month old girl (Stormy). Both love the beach beyond words, and even if it's pouring rain we never miss this outing. Keep cool today, it's going to be a scorcher! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

We make the trek to the beach occasionally but usually a little further south to thirroul as mcaulys beach is for dogs 24/7 i think, but we might have to head to cronulla and catch up with you and your gang  mine love the beach (not the waves though) and always dig massive holes in the sand haha.. the gang have been out walking already before 7am and they will be inside with the a/c on all day keeping cool while im at work


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Would love to meet a forum member in person! Today is my day off, going to the vet shortly for a checkup on Stormy's post op stitches and check Bear out for suspected ear infection, then spending the day in the pool while the AC cranks up inside. What do you do for work?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope all goes well at the vets  I work at a doggy daycare centre in surry hills


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh how fun! I'm one of the managers at Diana Ferrari Miranda. Glad to have a day off!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

I can imagine it's been quite manic in there lately


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh yes. But lots of fun, I love it. But not wearing makeup, dresses and heels feels great on days off. I can sloth around in a cozzie and bare feet, and it feels great!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Sarah_85 said:


> We are Aussies too  not a great photo of my trio but they werent being very cooperative on this particular day  Well the little darker girl wasnt happy haha.. we live in Penrith near sydney


We live in Smithfield. We are moving to Jordan Springs in August/September next year. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

Aahhhhh bare feet are the best. Especially on nice grass hehe

Jordan springs that's just down the road from me


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome Sarah.. I live a bit toooooo far to come visit...but your furkids are gorgeous!


----------



## Misskat85 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi everyone...

It's great to see an Aussie community on here. I'm from the Hunter Valley, NSW. Anyone around my area?

My golden is Isabella. She is 14 weeks on Sunday...

I hope to keep in contact with you all, as I may be needing some help in the coming weeks.








Xxx misskat85


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jakeishere (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi! I'm from Adelaide and have a 10 week old GR named Jake  
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh welcome precious Isabella  and sweet Jake 
What a good boy you are Jake sharing with your best buddy!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Misskat85 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> It's great to see an Aussie community on here. I'm from the Hunter Valley, NSW. Anyone around my area?
> 
> ...


Hi. My parents live up in the hunter valley so I visit them regularly up there and bring my 8.5 month old golden girl Aura up with me and my husband (we live in Sydney). Your girl looks gorgeous. Was she from a local breeder up there?? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

jakeishere said:


> Hi! I'm from Adelaide and have a 10 week old GR named Jake
> 
> View attachment 323882
> 
> ...


Jake is gorgeous. Can't wait to hear updates about him. 

Our girl is 8.5 months old and her name is Aura. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Hope everyone had a safe and fun Australia Day yesterday! We had a quiet one at home.

Australia Rules!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Guybrush said:


> Hope everyone had a safe and fun Australia Day yesterday! We had a quiet one at home.
> 
> Australia Rules!
> View attachment 338202


That looks beautiful! Enjoy the sun today, we've got the best of everything here (except the spiders...)


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

or snakes


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I missed welcoming Jake and Isabella!! so sorry!! ...we would like more pictures of your gorgeous pups


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

We tried to go for a walk last night around Cronulla beach to see the fireworks, but we kept getting stopped by people who needed to love on Bear and Stormy. We're taking them down to the beach in a little while...it's soooo hotttttt.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is the coolest its been for a month....I can breathe today..only 27C... is it winter yet?


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Always51 said:


> This is the coolest its been for a month....I can breathe today..only 27C... is it winter yet?


I work in a Westfield, so I never get to experience hot days more than 2 in a row. I've just started on a two week break so now I'm noticing! Lucky I live the heat and sunshine, I'm naughty and swim/sun bake for 7 or 8 hours every sunny day. My house is a mess.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Just remembered you're in WA. It looks like it's been scorching over there, it's heading our way now.


----------



## jakeishere (Dec 21, 2013)

We had a loooong day at the beach... Jake was absolutely knackered after walking up and down and EVERYONE wanting to give him a cuddle. He was so well behaved though. Today is hideous in Adelaide, another 40C+ weeklong heat wave beginning  















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

jakeishere said:


> We had a loooong day at the beach... Jake was absolutely knackered after walking up and down and EVERYONE wanting to give him a cuddle. He was so well behaved though. Today is hideous in Adelaide, another 40C+ weeklong heat wave beginning
> View attachment 338338
> View attachment 338346
> 
> ...


Do you have the week off?


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Katduf said:


> Just remembered you're in WA. It looks like it's been scorching over there, it's heading our way now.


enjoy your break...lucky you!  the heat has been killer....it usually doesn't cool down too much till April...


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

jakeishere said:


> We had a loooong day at the beach... Jake was absolutely knackered after walking up and down and EVERYONE wanting to give him a cuddle. He was so well behaved though. Today is hideous in Adelaide, another 40C+ weeklong heat wave beginning
> View attachment 338338
> View attachment 338346
> 
> ...


 Looks like you're keeping him nice and cool...Australia is definitely heating up this summer..


----------



## jakeishere (Dec 21, 2013)

Katduf said:


> Do you have the week off?



I wish! I am lucky though in that I can set my own hours so the plan is to start and finish early so I can take Jake to the beach and let him cool off in the sea. Our electricity bill is going to be horrific this quarter thanks to the aircon!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

jakeishere said:


> I wish! I am lucky though in that I can set my own hours so the plan is to start and finish early so I can take Jake to the beach and let him cool off in the sea. Our electricity bill is going to be horrific this quarter thanks to the aircon!
> 
> View attachment 338386
> 
> ...


Well yes, he looks like he deserves you to work your hours around him!! He'll enjoy his daily afternoon beach outings for sure, especially in this heat!


----------



## Cody the goldy (Mar 5, 2014)

hi from brisbane!! names Travis we get our first golden in 2 weeks time. Calling him Cody.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome Travis and Cody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum.

Congratulations on Cody, he's adorable.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Jess1991 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am new to this forum as you may all know  I have a 2 year old Golden Retriever, his name is Tayo, I need help with choosing an appropriate food for him... His currently on Royal Canin (Breeders specific) and have noticed he has been putting on weight. I currently give him one meal at night time (3 cups) would giving him 2 meals a day make a difference? So say 1 1/2 cup in the morning and 1 1/2 cup of a night time? Or should I just change his food all together? I was thinking either pro plan weight management or Holistic Select. Any advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


 
Tayo is magnificent. Such an aristocratic look on this face. Tell us how big your boy is. My Bentley is just turning 9 months and is 26 inches at the withers and 92 lbs. I am concerned with his weight as well. I have cut him back to 2.5 cups a day of Nature's Receipe - Vension and Rice and increased his exercise time to 2 hours a day plus time outside to roam around.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Hey everyone. 



It's been a while since I have been on here with updates in Aura. We have had some worrying few months as Aura has had two surgeries in her tail now to remove a lump which was cause by an ingrown hair (didn't know dogs could get this) She has also picked up allergies so is on an inclusion diet of pumpkin and pork mince. We think we have narrowed it down to chicken and wheat which is not fair as her favourite treat is chicken. 



Aura has turned one now on the 19th April. She is on the smaller side of a golden retriever and we are often asked how many months she is. We love and adore her so much. She is our baby girl and we have made a video of pictures and videos which were taken during her first year. Hopefully the link will work??



Would love to hear how everyone's fur babies are going?? 



http://youtu.be/PFCNp2clcWk


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

HAPPY birthday Aura!!
What a beautiful video. The love you have for her ooozed off the screen :')

I'm sorry to hear about her health issues. What a worry! 
Allergies are not fun. We just had Hudson tested via the Hemo Pet saliva test. Who knew that he was allergic to chicken, pork and fish? It would have taken us forever to work that out. 

I hope that you all had a great holiday!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Beck said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really special...there's nothing quite like a well made video to bring back those fond puppyhood memories. HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY AURA!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy birthday Aura!!  time flies....


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy belated birthday to Aura! arty2:arty:

Also Kaylee turned 2 on the 25th of April she is our ANZAC puppy.

So some news from my 2. We recently passed our accreditations to become therapy dogs, after June we are going to start visiting in hospitals or nursing homes we will be matched to a facility in June. So excited!

We have also been hanging out with the WA Golden Retriever Rehoming Service. There was a stall setup at the Bassendean Markets on Sunday and Kaylee and Guybrush (and Sir Walter a golden oldie who came into foster last year and was then diagnosed with cancer, he is now in remission and will soon be looking for a forever home) were there to get hugs from the passing crowd and to encourage people to visit the stall. We made about $100 and had enquiries from a few families interested in fostering/adopting with us so it was a success! 

2 and Sir Walter waiting for food to fall on the ground!









Hope everyone is adjusting to the cooler months. Can't wait to hear how everyone else is doing.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Guybrush ...saw you were at the markets on FB....congrats on your accreditations!!

I'm loving this cooler weather..rock on winter!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

*Just found this Aussie Thread*

We are on the Sunshine Coast with almost four year old Harley who we have had for four months. We got him free to a good home on Gumtree and love him to death. He is coming to terms with our two cats very slowly! We are on two and a half acres that sits on the edge of a lake so Harley gets to swim nearly every day! So glad I found this site and also the Aussie section. Will try to post a pic but not very tech savvy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay trying again with a pic


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a great thing to do Guybrush!!

Welcome to the Aussie thread super handsome Harley!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome Harleysmum....he is a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the pictures of Harley, they're great. 
He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Hi I am back*



Always51 said:


> Welcome Harleysmum....he is a gorgeous colour!!


Hi how are you going ? I haven't been on here for ages ,when Monty passed after op and then Shane to cancer it really floored us, we got another puppy very closely related to Shane and Monty his name is Dante we had to get another Golden as Rio went into deep mourning as his best friend and then his mentor left him Rio just stayed in the bedroom all day it was heartbreaking.
Rio came with us to pick up Dante and the change in him was instantaneous they are inseparable and never stop playing together,Dante has helped us all heal bless him he is the class clown and utterly adorable.

Will try to download some pic's but have forgotten how to do it on here as its not easy for a computer dummy like me. :wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Harleysmum said:


> We are on the Sunshine Coast with almost four year old Harley who we have had for four months. We got him free to a good home on Gumtree and love him to death. He is coming to terms with our two cats very slowly! We are on two and a half acres that sits on the edge of a lake so Harley gets to swim nearly every day! So glad I found this site and also the Aussie section. Will try to post a pic but not very tech savvy.


Harleysmum, welcome to the forum to you and your gorgeous boy. These photos are awesome. You Aussie Gang guys are very good at taking photos with your perfect models.


seeana said:


> Hi how are you going ? I haven't been on here for ages ,when Monty passed after op and then Shane to cancer it really floored us, we got another puppy very closely related to Shane and Monty his name is Dante we had to get another Golden as Rio went into deep mourning as his best friend and then his mentor left him Rio just stayed in the bedroom all day it was heartbreaking.
> Rio came with us to pick up Dante and the change in him was instantaneous they are inseparable and never stop playing together,Dante has helped us all heal bless him he is the class clown and utterly adorable.
> 
> Will try to download some pic's but have forgotten how to do it on here as its not easy for a computer dummy like me. :wave:


Hi seeana, so happy to read your posts again. I know you've had hard time but I am glad that Dante is helping to Rio and you in healing.


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Hi Buddy's mum*

Oh my dear how are you ,you completely understand the hell we have been through,Shane went down hill very quickly, he knew it was time but he didn't want to leave me, he always worried about me I miss him so very much.

I still put my hand down to stroke his head as he was always that close to me he was part of me for 12 yrs he came every where with us, we made sure when we went on holiday the beach it Had to dog friendly no fun without our Goldens.

Will get round to posting some pic's of Dante he really is a dear he has that so gentle temperament, just like Shane, he was born one day after Shane passed tears come so easily when I think about him. And our darling Monty its just not fair he was only 9 months old.

I will be ok now, just put my hand down and there is Dante our little angel.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Seeana ..so glad you popped in...that must have been devastating!! I couldn't even imagine the heartbreak you are going through....I've tears in my eyes writing this...please accept my big cyber hugs!! Please post those photos of Dante and Rio...we would all love to see them...


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Hope this works*

Dante has a lovely little habit and it started from the day we picked him we had to first go to see the pups at 4 weeks pick out two that we really liked we were lucky as all the other orders were for females so we had first pic.
They were all adorable but always go for the biggest as for some reason those pups are mostly more laid back.JMO

We picked out two and then came back at six weeks to confirm,was going to pick the biggest but our second pic had other idea's, this puppy waddled over to us and promptly laid on his back and gently patted my face well of course we picked Dante.

This little angel spends heaps of time on his back and especially when he wants our attention, his eyes go to each of us to see if we are watching when we are he kicks his back legs in the air to make sure one of us will give him a cuddle ...works every time.


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Oop's*

Still trying to work out the pic download hope these download ok.The first pic of Dante on his back happens every night without fail he is waiting for one of us to give him the attention he thinks he rightly deserves,as soon as he gets it he gives a big grin, taken a close up as shown in pic.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Shane and Monty.
What great photos 
Dante is such a charmer


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay guys, how do you thank people on here. Seems like the polite thing but I can't see how to do it! Have worked out the photo thing though! Thanks to everyone for welcoming Harley.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

There is a blue button with a thumbs up near the bottom right of the helpful post that says thanks.

HAPPY weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay so I am blind as well as not tech savvy!!! Thanks Doug x


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm with you there are so many features here it can be mind boggling but it is easy... once you know how


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

Doug said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Shane and Monty.
> What great photos
> Dante is such a charmer


Thank you Doug it will take a while to get over these two incredible Goldens, one at the end of his life and one tragically only just beginning, such was the love of these so very special boys.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a beautiful duo! Our buddies are the first thing we see in the morning and the last thing we see at night. It doesn't take long before they are an integral part of who we are. They may have "graduated" but they are still with us in so many ways. Even our other pups trigger memories of them. We are forever changed.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful pups seeana...just beautiful....


----------



## seeana (Mar 16, 2012)

*Hi Always*

You know it really is incredible that Goldens seem to put this spell on us, I always thought that no other Golden could be anywhere near as wonderful as the two Angels we lost in fact the over riding reason we got another one so quickly was for Rio our Golden who as I said earlier was absolutely heartbroken(never seen anything like it)

I thought how very lucky we are to get Dante and we are but Goldens seem to have this uncanny ability to become what ever you want them to be,all the love you give to them they seem to take it all in and throw it back tenfold.

My one regret is that I waited so long to get my first Golden, but better late than never.

Overly sentimental' yup I think so but this is what these Goldens strive for as long as its directed at them.


----------

